# White algae on banana plant?



## ShrimpieLove

Hi everyone! 
I have found this week that my banana plants have got some white kinda fuzzy algea on them near the base of the leaves, i took them out 2 days ago and cleaned it off, and it came right back again... What is it and is there any way to remove it ? I got a new light also this week(t5HO 24wx2) so maybe the new light is causing it? I also suddenly got a bunch of dark algae on my anubias plants too and its hard to remove 
here is the banana plant( you can see white fuzz at the base-the white dots are just fish food) 








here is the anubias with dark algae








any suggestions?


----------



## arktixan

For me, white fuzz is a sign of mold... 
Was the plant out of the water at all? or was it always submerged?

If it's mold... typically I just leave it, the shrimp will pick at it, and it will go away on its own, well that happened for my moss atleast .

No clue on the dark algae unfort... you could try putting an Oto in they may clean in. Even the shrimp over time would.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Its actually in my guppy tank(i moved all my shrimp to their own tank) the banana plants have always been submerged(and i do water change 2 times a week and gravel siphon as well) would fertilizer cause it? I also started fertilizing 2 weeks ago (once a week, a small dose cause im new to fertilizer)
i wonder if I should clip the leaves off, or maybe move it into my shrimp tank...a few of the banana plant leaves did kinda melt when i changed to the new light also-maybe that caused it?


----------



## AquariAM

fertilizer without co2=pointless and dangerous

what you're seeing is a fungus.


----------



## bae

AquariAM said:


> fertilizer without co2=pointless and dangerous


This just isn't true. You've said repeatedly that you've had no success with planted tanks, so why are you giving pseudo-authoritative advice?



> what you're seeing is a fungus.


Looks like fungus to me, too.


----------



## BettaBeats

i got that on my driftwood and my chopstick co2 diffuser. seems harmless.

as for that algae on your anubias, it's common. it's almost as though that algae and anubias are friends. it shouldn't hurt at all. In fact, it's probably adding to your small ecosystem.

It's only a problem when it gets out of control.


----------



## arc

No idea on what the fuzz is but the algae is mostly because of the new light and fertilizer. What fertilizer are using by the way? 

When I retrofitted my tank with 52watts of light (29 gallon tank) I developed some serious dark green algae on the fava ferns/rocks. It does seem to go away if you have enough plants to use up the fertilizer and light.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

The dark green algae seems to be a bit better since I lessened the amount of hours the new light is on, now I have it on for 9 hours a day. Youre right- the dark algae only started when i added fert, and then the new light that week too. 
I am using Flourish fertilizer, and the dose a bit less than recommended since I dont want to overdose since fertilizers are newer to me. 
I cleaned off the white fuzzy stuff from the banana plants but it came back again so I moved one to My smaller shrimp tank and it looks like the shrimp maybe cleaned it off or it just didnt come back, so I may move the other banana plant in there too


----------

